# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Πρόβλημα με καφετιέρα..

## stavregos

Έχω μία καφετιέρα espresso Crown και μου δημιουργήθηκε πρόβλημα.
Έχει μπροστά δύο κουμπιά το ένα για να ζεσταίνει το νερό και το άλλο για να τρέχει ο καφές.
Το δεύτερο λοιπόν κουμπί μου χάλασε δεν πατιέται.
Θα μπορούσα να το φτιάξω μόνος μου?
Αν όχι βρίσκομαι στα Χανιά γνωρίζει κανείς που θα μπορούσα να απευθυνθω για να τη φτιάξω?

----------


## johnny56k

Για σου φίλε μου μήπως μπορείς να στήλης μια φωτογραφία της καφετιέρας   για να σου πω πώς μπορείς να τον άλλαξης  η πες μας το μοντέλο

----------


## tzem

Σε κάποιο κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών θα μπορούσες να βρείς κάποιο αντίστοιχο κουμπί/μπουτόν . 
Αλλα δεν έχει βάλει κάποια φώτο ....έχει χαθεί.

----------


## ntahs

ΠΑΡΕ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ

----------


## tzem

Ωραίος...

----------

